# Need Some Values on Mason's



## Victoria Regina (Jul 18, 2022)

I bought these at an estate sale in the 1980's and want to sell them now.  I had been collecting Ball jars, but these Mason's looked interesting.  Following are descriptions of the 4 I have, and I'd appreciate comments on value and age.

#1  MASON'S   PATENT   NOV 30TH  1858   Each word on separate line.  Mason's name curved.  N's backwards throughout.  Logo for Consolidated Fruit Jar Co on back side.  O 13 on bottom, readable from inside.  Light aqua and small bubbles.  Lid B96 Genuine Porcelain Lined Mason

#2  Iron Cross symbol w/faint letters.  MASON'S  PATENT  NOV 30TH  1858  Each word on separate line, Mason's curved.  Bottom PAT NOV 26 67 (curved around 221).  Light aqua with many tiny bubbles.  Generic zinc, porcelain-lined lid.

#3  MASON'S    (Iron cross logo)  PATENT  NOV 30TH  1858  Mason's curved, rest straight.  On bottom PATENT NOV 26 67 (curved around 462).  Light aqua with various sized bubbles and flaws.  Ball zinc porcelain-lined lid.

#4  MASON.S   L   PATENT   NOV 30TH   1858  Mason.s has period instead of apostrophe, curved, rest straight.  L & M on bottom.  Light aqua with bubbles and flaws, amber swirl on back.  Ball cap.

Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 18, 2022)

It would help a lot to know what size these jars are as the value could vary widely - midget pints tend to be worth quite a bit more than quarts & half gallons.  Pictures would be really helpful as well if that is possible.


----------



## Victoria Regina (Jul 18, 2022)

jarsnstuff said:


> It would help a lot to know what size these jars are as the value could vary widely - midget pints tend to be worth quite a bit more than quarts & half gallons.  Pictures would be really helpful as well if that is possible.


They are all quarts.  Not sure my camera would show everything you wanted to see.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 19, 2022)

Victoria Regina said:


> They are all quarts.  Not sure my camera would show everything you wanted to see.


Ok, let's give it a go.  All these jars date from the late 1860's to about 1890 give or take.   Character (whittle, streaks, bubbles, anomalies) will all add value.  Damage (chips, cracks, bruises) will all reduce value.

#1 Mason's Patent CFJ Co. logo reverse:  Redbook lists at $8 to $12.  However, I can't find a listing for reversed N's on this style jar.  If that's the case, the value could go up quite a bit - maybe $100+ or even more to a CFJ Co. collector.

#2 & #3 (Cross) Mason's or Mason's (Cross) Patent: Redbook lists these as $4-$6.  That seems a bit low, $10-$15 is more realistic these days.

#4 Mason's L Patent:  Could that be L & W on the base?  If so, Redbook lists at $100 - $125.  I found no listing for L & M on base. 

That's the best I can do for you without photos!


----------



## Victoria Regina (Jul 19, 2022)

Thanks so much!  On #4 that IS an L & W!  I can't see a way to edit my initial post to reflect that.  I will try to get some photos.  Is there anything in the book that dates these more specifically or tells me when the various logos were used and what companies they were?  (I have a book on Ball jars, but not on Masons)


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 20, 2022)

CFJ Co. - Consolidated Fruit Jar Co.
Lettered Cross - Hero Fruit Jar Co.
L & W - Lorenz & Wightman

There's a wealth of information here:  https://sha.org/bottle/


----------



## Victoria Regina (Jul 20, 2022)

Thank you for the website.  Here are some pics of #4.  There is a slight indentation where the "30th" is embossed.  Will get more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Victoria Regina (Jul 21, 2022)

Here is #3.


----------



## Victoria Regina (Jul 21, 2022)

Here is #2.


----------



## Victoria Regina (Jul 21, 2022)

And here is #1 with the backwards N's.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 22, 2022)

Nice photos!  Nothing wrong with your camera, lol.  I sent you a private message (look for the envelope icon next to your name in the header)


----------

